# Where did you get your red golden?



## Dallas Gold

I adopted my two red boys--one from an animal shelter and the other from a Golden Retriever Rescue.


----------



## Dexell1827

My red boy came from a friend who bred dogs to hunt. I don't know if there's any truth to this, but I've always heard that the darker reds are more common in hunting lines, as opposed to conformation lines.


----------



## caseypooh

Hi, we lost our golden in December and she was a dark red color. It was just pure luck that I found her. Someone here mentioned finding a breeder in Oregon that was having red puppies. I emailed her and they are all spoken for at this time. She did say the West coast has more redder goldens. I can't remember the name right now, but they were just mentioned this past week. She did say the darker goldens are more in the field lines. If you look at past threads I know you will find it.


----------



## caseypooh

I found it, Windy Ridge. They are absolutely beautiful!


----------



## DNL2448

caseypooh said:


> Hi, we lost our golden in December and she was a dark red color. It was just pure luck that I found her. Someone here mentioned finding a breeder in Oregon that was having red puppies. I emailed her and they are all spoken for at this time. She did say the West coast has more redder goldens. I can't remember the name right now, but they were just mentioned this past week. She did say the darker goldens are more in the field lines. If you look at past threads I know you will find it.


Let me explain what I meant. It seems there are a lot of the redder dogs in the West (not just on the coast). I was told from someone that the darker dogs are harder to find in the East, I am not sure if that is truly the case, as I have never really been East. :doh:


----------



## AlanK

My red boy escaped from the neighbors farm to come live with me:uhoh:

Good luck with your search for the perfect Golden for your family!


----------



## goldensrbest

It is much harder, to find reds in northeast, down south, and the west has them.


----------



## Jige

As I was looking at goldens I notice the dk reds in the field lines as opposed to the show lines. Good luck I hope you find a dog that blends well with your family.


----------



## Kally76

My pretty red boy came from Alabama. 

Sorry, but this just gave me an opportunity to post his pic. haha


----------



## spruce

I'm the luckiest person! got a wonderful 6 mo old off Craigslist 3 years ago! supposedly came from a breeder in Washington State (purebred status uncertain - but a perfect guy for us)


----------



## DaisyGolden

Here is a breeder that has red goldens AKC Golden Retrievers RedTail Golden Retreivers I just happened to see the website, I don't know anything about them other than what is on the website.


----------



## Megora

There are some reddish goldens here in the midwest... another GRF member recently had a litter that I thought was awesome. I think she was up in Minnesota or Wisconsin? 

I think there are people in Illinois that co-breed with Topbrass too? At least there are puppies available (check on Topbrass website) that look like they will be dark reddish gold. They have that peachy color right now. 

Our Charmer came from all field lines and fortunately his "breeder" is not in the business anymore. 

Our Sammy came from Kiowa and Meadowpond lines. He was pretty... unique.


----------



## AmberSunrise

I have a red boy and train with several others on the East Coast. Field and performance lines do seem to have more reds  but with that comes the need for a job. Beautiful for sure 

My Casey:


----------



## caseypooh

DNL2448 said:


> Let me explain what I meant. It seems there are a lot of the redder dogs in the West (not just on the coast). I was told from someone that the darker dogs are harder to find in the East, I am not sure if that is truly the case, as I have never really been East. :doh:


Thank you Laura, I do know it's hard in Maryland so far.


----------



## Karen519

*Our Tucker*

We adopted our Golden Retriever, Tucker, because a family about an hour from us, had to give up their Golden and they posted a post here in Golden Ret. Cases that he needed a home.

Golden Retriever Rescue Cases - Golden Retrievers : Golden Retriever Dog Forums

Also, be sure to check out the Golden Retriever Rescues:

As Good As Gold is in Woodridge, IL and there is a rescue in all states!!
asgoodasgold.org - Home

National Rescue Committee of the Golden Retriever Club of America


----------



## DreamingGold

Kally76 said:


> My pretty red boy came from Alabama.
> 
> Sorry, but this just gave me an opportunity to post his pic. haha


He is absolutely GORGEOUS! Love the red with the square jaw!


----------



## Karen519

*Dreaming Gold*

Dreaming Gold

Thank you-he needed a home and we love him and Tonka loves him!!

Look at the Golden rescues, too, I attached link above and I think someone said DICHI Goldens in Illinois has red goldens.

http://www.dichigoldens.com/


----------



## momtoMax

I'm still not sure what color Max counts as but I know in his litter that there was one obviously red pup. Now that he's grown he's fairly reddish up top and very light cream on the bottom and in his behind fur and tail. I wonder if good breeders would know where to point you for that coloring. You could always adopt- I see a few red ones that need to be rescued from time to time!


----------



## jackie_hubert

Quite a few redheads out here in the pacific NW. My breeder just had a red litter. Why don't you come on over for a visit, lol.


----------



## tippykayak

I have a couple of lovely dark gold boys from east coast breeders, but I would warn you away from shopping by color at all. Finding a great breeder with the right litter is hard enough without prioritizing color. If color is a part of your search, you're going to come up against really bad breeders really fast.

I think you'll find whatever color dog you get will become your favorite color quite quickly.


----------



## DreamingGold

tippykayak said:


> I have a couple of lovely dark gold boys from east coast breeders, but I would warn you away from shopping by color at all. Finding a great breeder with the right litter is hard enough without prioritizing color. If color is a part of your search, you're going to come up against really bad breeders really fast.
> 
> I think you'll find whatever color dog you get will become your favorite color quite quickly.


I already ran into that- the only reds I have found are from a local breeder that literally has five litters that were born in one month's time.

As I mentioned in the first post- it's not a deal breaker for us, as we'll be just as happy with any golden with a good temperament, we just like how they look, so I thought I'd ask where everyone got theirs. I figure there's no harm in at least inquiring.


----------



## tippykayak

DreamingGold said:


> I already ran into that- the only reds I have found are from a local breeder that literally has five litters that were born in one month's time.
> 
> As I mentioned in the first post- it's not a deal breaker for us, as we'll be just as happy with any golden with a good temperament, we just like how they look, so I thought I'd ask where everyone got theirs. I figure there's no harm in at least inquiring.


Oh, absolutely. It's a lovely color, and I'm obviously a fan of the look. I just thought that in any discussion of color, it's helpful to have the explicit statement of how low a priority color should be in a breeder search.


----------



## goldensrbest

I looked, for a breeder of reds, here in northeast, sunfire , of ct. But she did not have the litter , she expected to have, so you could try her later , they have several litters, of goldens.


----------



## Maxs Mom

Sunrise said:


> I have a red boy and train with several others on the East Coast. Field and performance lines do seem to have more reds  but with that comes the need for a job. Beautiful for sure
> 
> My Casey:


CASEY IS GORGEOUS!!!! How did I miss pictures of him. 

I too prefer the red head golden retrievers, but.... please do not get hung up on color you can miss a great litter that way. I also think the redder dogs are more leaning toward the field and performance lines, they are higher energy and require more exercise and commitment on your part. That is a generalization, all colors can be high octane, and red dogs can come from show lines, but the tendency is the field lines. 

I wanted a red head puppy, I wanted field and performance lines, I wanted high octane. I found my litter. She was born last September, she is everything I wanted, just not a red head, she is a blondie. I would not trade her for the world. Color should be the icing on the cake, not the reason for the pup. Gabby was red as a small pup, but she certainly lightened up.


----------



## Selli-Belle

In show lines, I believe that the darker coloring in the west comes from the Rush Hill kennel in Washington. Their Kirby (Rush Hill's Haagen-Dazs) is a hugely influential dog in show lines and was a Red boy, and they still have rich, dark gold dogs along with lighter dogs. Their influence in strong in the west. However, you can find dogs heavily line bred on Kirby throughout the country. These puppies frequently dark gold in color, have a lot of coat and have the show dog appearance.


----------



## DreamingGold

As much as I like the look, the more responses I get the more I think we should actually _shy away_ from the red- we live in a very near suburb of Chicago, so a super active dog is going to be tough as we simply don't have the space to give it the jobs and potential running it might need to stay happy. Maybe we'll revisit it once the kids are out of the house and my husband and I could focus more on competition for the pup. 

As for the rescue option- I actually have looked into that here, but sadly As Good As Gold won't let us adopt because we have a child under 6. I understand the reasons, it just takes away that option for my bleeding heart.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

I got my Red boy here in NC. I relocated from IL to NC many years ago, I had never seen a Red Golden until I moved here.


----------



## tippykayak

DreamingGold said:


> As much as I like the look, the more responses I get the more I think we should actually _shy away_ from the red- we live in a very near suburb of Chicago, so a super active dog is going to be tough as we simply don't have the space to give it the jobs and potential running it might need to stay happy. Maybe we'll revisit it once the kids are out of the house and my husband and I could focus more on competition for the pup.
> 
> As for the rescue option- I actually have looked into that here, but sadly As Good As Gold won't let us adopt because we have a child under 6. I understand the reasons, it just takes away that option for my bleeding heart.


Well, color isn't really a predictor of behavior, but choosing the wrong type of dog because of the color is exactly the kind of mistake you want to avoid. For example, Sunfire was mentioned, and they typically produce very drivey, high-octane dogs, so they'd be a terrible choice for an urban lifestyle. 

My guys' pedigrees are heavily influenced by Sunfire, and if they don't get their exercise and training games, they're no fun to live with. Well exercised, they're gentlemen in the house and professional snugglers. Under-exercised, they're pushy, demanding of attention, mannerless, and constantly wrestling with each other.


----------



## Loisiana

I don't think there is anything wrong with looking for a specific color, as long as you aren't willing to let other areas slip in priority in order to get the color.

I had many demands when I was looking for a pup. I _didn't_ want a red dog. I didn't want a skinny head. I didn't want a heavy-boned dog. I didn't want a fine-boned dog. I wanted a dog with some coat, but not too much coat. And those were just what I was looking for in looks. Of course with this pup being picked out as a future obedience trial competitor, I had many traits as far as temperment, drive, etc that I was looking for also.

I threw out many potential litters from consideration based on looks alone that would have made excellent competitors . I'll admit it, while I will love any dog that I own, there is a type of look that I prefer and types that I don't care for as much and I decided I was going to do everything I could to get the "look" that I wanted.

And despite all of my demands, I did find a puppy that fit the bill in every single way. Of course I did spend five years looking at breeders, there was no rush to find the perfect pup for me. But at no point did I waiver in what I wanted and I looked until I found it all.


----------



## DaisyGolden

Wow! Those are beautiful pics of your boy. His color is amazing. 





Sunrise said:


> I have a red boy and train with several others on the East Coast. Field and performance lines do seem to have more reds  but with that comes the need for a job. Beautiful for sure
> 
> My Casey:


----------



## tippykayak

Oh hey - do I get any love for my dark gold boys?


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

I LOVE these red heads!!!!! Beautiful, beautiful, beautiful!!!


----------



## AmberSunrise

@Tippy,

I love your guys  And can totally speak to the fact that the photos don't even come close to their beauty in person !!

All, I also agree with Tippy's comments. I have a full brother to one of his dogs (Faelan), a Sunfire girl(Towhee) and my Casey. Be very clear with any breeder you choose about the energy level you are looking for in a golden. Drivey and high energy goldens are a dream come true to me and many others, but can quickly be a nightmare if not exercised and kept occupied with training and games - regardless of color.


----------



## Maxs Mom

Loisiana said:


> I don't think there is anything wrong with looking for a specific color, as long as you aren't willing to let other areas slip in priority in order to get the color.


This is a good statement Jodie. Sure keep your love of red heads, but put it in proper perspective to your other requirements.

My Teddi (BYB) is a beautiful red head, and while she has energy she would make a great family dog. She LOVES to be loved on and slough on the couch. I think he color is one of the prettiest I have seen because she has so much dimension in it. However her breeding is yuck! She is very pretty to look and and easy to love. 

I was so intent on getting a performance dog I don't know I have any breeders on my list to look. I live in MI and looked ALL over (including CA and BC) found my pup in MO. I know a breeder in MN, who might have pups to your requirement. Titan, would Dal Rhe have darker dogs? I know her breeder (got my lab from her lab breeding program) and if you talk to her, she would not send you home with the wrong dog energy wise. However you can't be hurt if she tells you they would have too much motor. I know Titan's dog has go, but never hurts to ask. However they are in MN.


----------



## Maxs Mom

PS

Tippy I always admire your pretty red gang! I just don't know I had ever seen pics of Casey, at least not like that.


----------



## goldensrbest

I want to add, not all reds are super active, i had a red girl, jamie, not at all active, my son, has a red, not active either.


----------



## AmberSunrise

PS: Thank you all for admiring my Casey - I do love that dog, his color, energy everything


----------



## tippykayak

Maxs Mom said:


> PS
> 
> Tippy I always admire your pretty red gang! I just don't know I had ever seen pics of Casey, at least not like that.


Ha! I wasn't really jealous. Casey is a beautiful boy and worthy of much admiration.


----------



## Megora

goldensrbest said:


> I want to add, not all reds are super active, i had a red girl, jamie, not at all active, my son, has a red, not active either.


Echoes...

I know somebody through class who has a reddish girl from a breeder I used to go to classes with at another place. The girl is mellow compared to this owner's older golden who is a blondie. 

Ditto a darker golden girl I met this past Monday. She was 6 months old and she already had a darkish coat. She came from a reddish mom and blond/show dad. Complete sweetheart. I suspect she will be about the same color as our Sammy* when she grows up. I wouldn't call her a mellow puppy, but she was definitely less spastic than Jacks was at the same age, considering the tight quarters we were standing in. When he was 6 months, we had to go to our isolation corner otherwise he would have been crawling on his back to get to other dogs to play with. 

*Sammy was our surprise redhead. He was a light peachy gold color puppy and had a peachy-yellow coat until he was 2. Then his coat started darkening to dark reddish gold. We were very happy.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

tippykayak said:


> Oh hey - do I get any love for my dark gold boys?


 
You do from me, your boys are beautiful too!
I absolutely LOVE the Red boys and girls........


----------



## Ljilly28

Mariner Goldens/ Jon & Kathy Chase have beautiful red goldens who thrive in the show ring. My Finn comes from the same lines as TippyKayak's and Sunrise's goldens, and he is still a pistol at nearly 9. Topbrass breeds dogs who tend to red, but again they are high energy.http://www.marinerkennels.com/MeetTheDogs.html


----------



## DreamingGold

Oh my goodness, the stars may have shone down! I started looking for breeders up towards MN because that's where I'm from so we travel there (and through WI) to see my family frequently. This is not a breeder I've heard of on here (but I have heard of the breeders for the parents), but here is the pedigree of the litter:

Pedigree: ruby/henry

The sire and dam are both gorgeous and have all their certifications. I emailed the breeder specifically asking how the temperament would fit into a situation like ours vs. living in the country and doing competitions or hunting. I out and out said I would not take a pup she didn't think would be happy in our more urban environment. 

This was her response: 
_Thank you for you appreciation of these pups. We are especially proud of this litter and all that they are capable of. Most of all, it is the sound and loving temperament of the Henry and Ruby that I love the most. 

The temperament of these pups will most definitely fit into an urban environment. Both parents are excellent house dogs that love to be with people. Yes they need regular exercise but they don't need to run free. In fact, I won't sell a pup to a family that does not contain the pup. It is just too dangerous for a dog to run free.

The high desire to please their owners and spend time with the family will make these pups easy keepers. Of course they will need obedience training but most families find that the pups are quick studies in all aspects of training. They will love to retrieve so they have to have clear boundaries about what is ok to pick up (toys) and what is not (socks). All should have soft mouths so they won't destroy what they pick up but I get tired of looking in the dog crates for missing items! 

Their desire to retrieve makes exercise all the easier for some owners. Instead of a long walk, throwing a ball, kong, or bumper gives the dog a lot of running time without taking up hours of your day. 

Please feel free to give me a call and we can talk more about how a pup might fit into your family._

Things look and sound pretty good to me- what do you all think?


----------



## Loisiana

Obviously the breeder knows the dogs best, but that is a very impressive field pedigree and it's hard to imagine those pups being happy without a job or a lot of activity. Even on the website the breeder states that Ruby "has enough drive for two dogs." But like I said, I've never met the parents, just looking at the pedigree.


----------



## Swampcollie

Leslie does look at this site from time to time.

Ruby is a blast! She's a lot of fun to have around. 

Henry is a very nice dog as well. (He ran good marks and nice blinds last night too.  ) 

Angels' litter was sired by Henry, but they won't be as red as Ruby pups are. There are several nice litters up that way this spring and early summer.


----------



## Maxs Mom

I had a friend who recently bred to Henry, the litter didn't take.... she was looking for high drive dogs. He is a true field dog. While he may be a good house dog, the phrase


> _Yes they need regular exercise_


 tells me the breeder is acknowledging that fact. HOWEVER.... That does not mean there could not be a puppy in that litter for you. Ask them about temperament testing, do they do it? 

Henry is a GORGEOUS dog no doubt about it and has beautiful red pups. I worry this litter might be a bit more dog than you are thinking.


----------



## DNL2448

That looks like a mighty fine litter. Caution, they may be higher drive, as mentioned, however, if you know that going in, you can do training sessions and walks etc, to keep their mind engaged. Parents are, I'm sure, great house dogs, but they didn't get that way by accident. They were given boundries as pups and respect them. Good luck, I hope it works out for you.

Tippy, your dogs are beautiful! I really, really love the bottom photo. That is too cool of a shot.


----------



## JDandBigAm

I say go for it. Try to find a nice field trial, obedience, or agility instructor and get hooked on one or all of the sports! That looks like a great breeding for performance.


----------



## Swampcollie

Maxs Mom said:


> Ask them about temperament testing, do they do it?


Yes they do!


----------



## DreamingGold

Swampcollie said:


> Leslie does look at this site from time to time.
> 
> Ruby is a blast! She's a lot of fun to have around.
> 
> Henry is a very nice dog as well. (He ran good marks and nice blinds last night too.  )
> 
> Angels' litter was sired by Henry, but they won't be as red as Ruby pups are. There are several nice litters up that way this spring and early summer.


Thank you! How nice to have someone with personal experience with both the dogs and the breeders chime in and share.


----------



## Dallas Gold

I just looked at the Ruby/Henry pedigree. They share several common ancestors as my Toby, in the 5th generation back. Whenever I see Yankee's Smokin' Red Devil in the pedigree I presume the dog may be high energy. Toby definitely fits that category, yet he does very well in an urban setting.

Our two red goldens were both fairly laid back and easy going. Toby, a darker blonde, is definitely the highest energy Golden in our family.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

I LOVE Henry and even have him bookmarked, but I know he's probably way too much energy for us. I sure enjoy looking at him though.


----------



## Dallas Gold

The other thing I really like about this pairing is the 5 generation longevity pedigree--some really nice long lives in there! If I were looking for an active performance dog, that would be a great litter to consider.


----------



## Swampcollie

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> I LOVE Henry and even have him bookmarked, but I know he's probably way too much energy for us. I sure enjoy looking at him though.


Henry is pretty low key. He's never been a wound up "excitable" dog. (Unless you put a pheasant in front of him.)


----------



## AlanK

tippykayak said:


> Oh hey - do I get any love for my dark gold boys?


Your boys are as handsome as they come TK


----------



## AlanK

Of course Ill never, ever.... pass up an opertunity to post a picture of my buddy:


----------



## Emma&Tilly

Regarding the Henry/Ruby breeder response, I am confused by the 'running free' comment...surely a golden retriever (of any line, show or working) should be allowed to run free everyday! My lazy bum of a show bred dog would be utterly miserable if 'contained' like it is suggested. Of course the environment is crucial but a good large park or beach should be a regular delight in a golden retrievers life, surely? Infact, some of our cities have the most wonderful parks for dogs to be exercised in, often better catered for than a countryside dwelling dog (no livestock to worry about.) That comment really confused me...a solid recall and a large open space is what a golden retriever is bred for!


----------



## DreamingGold

I think they are all absolutely gorgeous! And TK- the action shot with the ears is amazing! Did you take that picture?


----------



## jackie_hubert

I think they are referring to roaming on an unsecured acreage unsupervised or the like.


----------



## Emma&Tilly

Aaah ok...I guess I thought that would go without saying! I see, I thought they were referring to walks. You see, not many people in this country own acres for their dogs to be unsupervised in!! It is incredibly hard to lose a dog in a fenced in patch of lawn! I suppose that is why most over here release their dogs during walkies cus there aint a chance of exercising them on your own property (for most people!)


----------



## spruce

just gotta say, I'm loving the red dog pics on this threat


----------



## tippykayak

DreamingGold said:


> I think they are all absolutely gorgeous! And TK- the action shot with the ears is amazing! Did you take that picture?


I do apologize for my shameless plug of my boys. They get plenty of attention as it is.

And yes, I did take that picture. It was just after sunrise in a salt marsh. I actually got up early that day specifically to catch sunrise light on the Goldens. I love LJilly's sunrise pictures, and I was quite a bit jealous of them, so I decided to get out there and give it a try myself.


----------



## tippykayak

AlanK said:


> Of course Ill never, ever.... pass up an opertunity to post a picture of my buddy:


I'm a big fan of Tuff.


----------



## Ljilly28

DreamingGold said:


> Pedigree: ruby/henry
> 
> 
> I started drooling the minute I looked at the pedigree! So many wonderful dogs packed in there. . .This will be a very bright dog, likely, with a ton of promise & potential. I would happily add a pup from this litter, but I have a very active lifestyle. This isnt a sit on the couch golden, but should be a dog-of-a-lifetime best friend with lots of training, love, and exercise.


----------



## Benlora

Since finding this site I was really surprised at the amount of dark golden retrievers in the US. In the UK they are much rarer and it is mainly the working bred ones that are dark.

Logie was from a breeder who works her dogs.

Eileen


----------



## Maxs Mom

I want to second, maybe you should go for it and find a training center to work with your pup. It is a LOT of fun and very addicting, whether you plan to show, compete, whatever or not. Working with your dog as a team is SUCH a rewarding experience. 

It is a nice litter, I was not trying to deter you. Just let you know the pup could be a whipper snapper in the best way if you ask me.


----------



## tippykayak

Maxs Mom said:


> I want to second, maybe you should go for it and find a training center to work with your pup. It is a LOT of fun and very addicting, whether you plan to show, compete, whatever or not. Working with your dog as a team is SUCH a rewarding experience.
> 
> It is a nice litter, I was not trying to deter you. Just let you know the pup could be a whipper snapper in the best way if you ask me.


I have to say, as a fairly recent convert to formal dog training like this, it is SUPER fun, and then, when your dog behaves really well out in public, people are shocked, absolutely shocked, that a dog can be trained to do what your dog is doing.

For example, at the place I love to take the dogs for a walk, there's a lake, but it's across a quiet road from the trailhead. So I have the dogs sit and stay at the trailhead, and I walk across the parking lot and road to the lake, look for cars, and say "OK." And the dogs come sprinting across. (If this were a busy road or one with poor visibility, I wouldn't rely on the stay).

People are consistently amazed that my dogs will stay while I walk a couple of hundred feet. In the obedience world, this kind of stay is one of the most basic and easy things you can do.

Training time and classes are also a great way to tucker out your dog's mind. Mental stimulation is just as important, particularly for a working breed, as physical exercise. If you want a sane, happy dog with an "off" switch in the house, then classes or training sessions at a center are possibly the single best investment you can make.

Not to mention the bonding and rewarding feeling when you and your dog are working in sync.


----------



## DreamingGold

I was looking at videos last night of all the possible 'jobs' I could give a pup to do around the house and it had me VERY excited! I honestly never thought of all the possibilities (helping with laundry, getting the paper, picking up toys, closing drawers!!). A glimpse of it was demonstrated to us about a month ago when we were at the Family Pet Show here in Chicago and they had a golden trained to take a dollar from you and put it in the donation basket. My girls thought that was so amazing that we had to go back several times, shelling out donations each time of course! ;-) 

I grew up with a relatively untrained, couch potato pup and would much prefer putting the the time to fully stimulate our new little guy, as my personality is just like that. I guess so much so that I'm teaching my little boy (child, not pup) baby sign language knowing that a baby's comprehension and motor skills work together much sooner than their verbal skills. Obviously if minds are stimulated and can communicate, they are much happier all around!

So that being said, do you have any advice on finding a good trainer?


----------



## Swampcollie

Benlora said:


> Since finding this site I was really surprised at the amount of dark golden retrievers in the US. In the UK they are much rarer and it is mainly the working bred ones that are dark.
> 
> Logie was from a breeder who works her dogs.
> 
> Eileen


Here in Northern US and Canada the dark goldens dominated for several decades. Our earliest foundation dogs for the breed were dark (Gilnockie and Rockhaven kennels). So it isn't surprising to find a larger portion of dark colored dogs on this side of the pond.

In working homes that dark coat allows the dog to easily blend in with the natural cover around the hunters' blind.


----------



## Titan1

tippykayak said:


> Oh hey - do I get any love for my dark gold boys?


Tippy, your boys are just gorgeous! I love them... 
M


----------



## DaisyGolden

tippykayak said:


> Oh hey - do I get any love for my dark gold boys?


They are very handsome. I love the pic coming through the grass.


----------



## Karen519

*Your*

Your Dark Gold Boys are just gorgeous!!!


----------



## paula bedard

To the OP, I hope you've found your Breeder, it looks like it.
I too love the reds. My first Golden was a big red boy from a byb and family friend. I truly think there is nothing so beautiful as a red Golden caught in a ray of sunlight. They glow as if on fire. 

To all who have posted their red boys and girls here. I've enjoyed looking at them all. Consider yourselves 'thanked'


----------



## MyBuddy22

A good breeder for darker goldens is Golden pawprints. They should be having a liter come up. They only do one liter per year and its in the spring/summer. They have a youtube page and do a livestream so people can see their pups live. =) 
If I ever get another golden, it will probably be from them.

youtube page: http://www.youtube.com/user/GotGoldens

Home Page - Golden Retriever Puppies www.golden-pawprints.com


----------



## Selli-Belle

MyBuddy22 said:


> A good breeder for darker goldens is Golden pawprints. They should be having a liter come up. They only do one liter per year and its in the spring/summer. They have a youtube page and do a livestream so people can see their pups live. =)
> If I ever get another golden, it will probably be from them.
> 
> youtube page: YouTube - GotGoldens's Channel
> 
> Home Page - Golden Retriever Puppies www.golden-pawprints.com


I am not seeing a history of health clearances from pawprints. Their current breeding female doesn't seem to be in the OFA database at all and the male is not connected to any other dogs in the database so you can't see if his parents have any clearances. Can you send your x-rays in to the OFA to get reviewed, have them pass and not have them listed on the database? But then again, why would you?


----------



## Renee R

I always wanted a red head as well. I did not find any breeders in the South FL area with reds. My boyfriend casually mentioned "why don't you search on craigs list?" I did just that, and found an add from our breeder. I was a little sketchy at first, because I did not want a puppy from someone just looking for quick money, etc. I made an appointment to meet the couple breeding their golden, and they were so wonderful. They wanted to breed their golden just once, and it would be her first litter (she was 6 years old.) The breeder drove us to the house where our dogs father lived, so we could meet him as well. We could not have been happier with our choice.

This is my Lily...


----------



## Sally's Mom

Selli Belle is correct about the clearances on that website... additionally, Mowgli has my pet peeve cardiac clearance, one done by a practitioner, not a cardiologist. Mybuddy22 what would you recommend about this breeder?


----------



## Tahnee GR

Selli-Belle said:


> I am not seeing a history of health clearances from pawprints. Their current breeding female doesn't seem to be in the OFA database at all and the male is not connected to any other dogs in the database so you can't see if his parents have any clearances. Can you send your x-rays in to the OFA to get reviewed, have them pass and not have them listed on the database? But then again, why would you?


No, if x-rays are sent in and pass, they will be listed on the OFA site. You can opt out of listing results if the dog does not pass.


----------



## HovawartMom

I use to have a red head and they are my favorite,as well!.Sadly,I can't find them,in France.
Under my sig,you will see,a video of her.


----------



## Limerick Main

I saw from your other thread that you found a breeder. Congrats! It's harder to find redheads in the NE, but there are a few breeders in upstate NY that breed hunters. We got Limerick from Adirondac Goldens. It was a 7 hour drive each way to get him, but it was definately worth it. They breed beautiful redheads, not for looks but focusing on ability and temperment. They are very high energy dogs, but absolutely worth it.


----------



## Judi

I would love to have a red Golden and highly recomend a Golden Retriever Rescue to you.


----------



## annef

'I use to have a red head and they are my favorite,as well!.Sadly,I can't find them,in France'.

The reason for that is that 'red' dogs are not part of the UK or FCI standard which states any shade of cream or gold excluding mahogany
There are some very dark goldens in France, I know I have judged some but you will not find 'red' dogs and if you did they would be equally incorrect in colour as the cream dogs are in the US. Annef


----------



## Megora

annef said:


> 'I use to have a red head and they are my favorite,as well!.Sadly,I can't find them,in France'.
> 
> The reason for that is that 'red' dogs are not part of the UK or FCI standard which states any shade of cream or gold excluding mahogany
> There are some very dark goldens in France, I know I have judged some but you will not find 'red' dogs and if you did they would be equally incorrect in colour as the cream dogs are in the US. Annef


 
But what about this pic, which according to the below link illustrates the breed standard. Unless I'm reading this wrong, the dog on the furthest right and the furthest left are forbidden with the colors between being permissable. 

Or are you just talking about what is favored in the show ring? 


Golden Retriever's Colors











Personally speaking, I'd call the right two reddish goldens reddish or what people often identify as "red".


----------



## AmberSunrise

I would agree the right 2, possibly 3, are what I consider reds. These are the goldens who are frequently registered as 'Dark', but energetically I prefer the term Red to dark


----------



## Megora

FWIW - with all of the "straight sit" training with obedience and me making sure Jacks doesn't slouch or cow sit, some of the sits in the above pic are hurting my eyes.


----------



## annef

I would say that all those dogs were within our breed standard, the one on the far right is slightly red in colour in the photo but I suspect not in real life!Very dark goldens are very beautiful- I know I have owned one many years ago and one of our working girls is very dark although her sister is so dark as to be almost out of the standard. There should be no preference for colour in the show ring all shades being recognised in the breed standard. A dog that is the colour of an Irish Setter would be incorrect though. Annef


----------



## cstdenis1

go to American Kennel Club - akc.org red is not breed standard color for a golden retriever....this is probably why you're having a problem finding one.


----------



## KaMu

Tahnee GR said:


> No, if x-rays are sent in and pass, they will be listed on the OFA site. You can opt out of listing results if the dog does not pass.


I just want to add here that the dog must meet 3 criteria before the results will be listed on OFA. Others may be familiar with this but I was not. I figured Roxys results would have been on the site. But dogs have to be at least one year old, Roxy was 2 weeks shy and they are to have some permanent type ID such as microchipping or tattoo and third......:doh: I can't remember...


----------



## Enzos_Mom

cstdenis1 said:


> go to American Kennel Club - akc.org red is not breed standard color for a golden retriever....this is probably why you're having a problem finding one.


Pretty sure the OP is referrring to a "dark gold" golden retriever.


----------



## Radarsdad

> A dog that is the colour of an Irish Setter would be incorrect though


Without starting a war how can you consider the color of an Irish setter as incorrect and not the two on the left. Just curious as I consider white not part of the original breed standard. Red even dark red would be more in line than white. 
Just would like to hear the reasoning for it. There are few occasions for having a white hunting dog which is what they were bred for. Just Askin


----------



## tippykayak

Enzos_Mom said:


> Pretty sure the OP is referrring to a "dark gold" golden retriever.


Exactly. While red and mahogany are not allowable colors, people often refer to an allowable dark gold as a "red" dog.


----------



## annef

I am from the UK and our standard allows any shade of cream or gold (unlike the breed standard in the US). Even very pale goldens that look almost 'white' look cream beside a pure white dog. Our standard has no limit on how pale a dog can be and puppies that are very pale deepen in colour as they get older. When we judge the breed under UK or FCI rules we judge to the breed standard regardless of our personal preferences, but if you look at my pictures you will see that we have a wide range of colour in our dogs.
No war starting and interested in other people's opinions!!!
Annef


----------



## tippykayak

Sunrise said:


> I would agree the right 2, possibly 3, are what I consider reds. These are the goldens who are frequently registered as 'Dark', but energetically I prefer the term Red to dark


Just don't say it about one of Rhonda's dogs!


----------



## AmberSunrise

tippykayak said:


> Just don't say it about one of Rhonda's dogs!


Grins - you are right. Technically they are dark goldens.


----------



## LittleLouie

We adopted ours from a Rescue, and unfortunately don't know anything about his breeding.


----------



## Radarsdad

annef said:


> I am from the UK and our standard allows any shade of cream or gold (unlike the breed standard in the US). Even very pale goldens that look almost 'white' look cream beside a pure white dog. Our standard has no limit on how pale a dog can be and puppies that are very pale deepen in colour as they get older. When we judge the breed under UK or FCI rules we judge to the breed standard regardless of our personal preferences, but if you look at my pictures you will see that we have a wide range of colour in our dogs.
> No war starting and interested in other people's opinions!!!
> Annef


Thank you for that very informative reply
How does the breeding for the Light Cream" affect health issues. Do the light colored ones have more or less health issues than say the standard Gold color. It would seem to me if you are breeding to produce an abnormal color you could also produce some other issues also. To be really honest about it I cringe when I see that light "white" color and also deep red even though i like the reds with their field history. I am not a geneticist but curious as to how the breed is evolving and what the goals are. Too far to the opposite ends of the spectrum would seem to cause problems?


----------



## kwhit

Radarsdad said:


> ...produce an abnormal color you could also produce some other issues also...To be really honest about it I cringe when I see that light "white" color...


"abnormal"...What a wonderful way to describe a certain color. :no:

And if you "cringe" at the light "white" colors...then don't look.


----------



## TheGoldenDream

We got Ally from a breeder named Jodi Ketchem. She located in the central Ohio area. I have nothing but good things to say about her.  Here's her website: Ketchem's Golden Moments


----------



## Enzos_Mom

Radarsdad said:


> Thank you for that very informative reply
> How does the breeding for the Light Cream" affect health issues. Do the light colored ones have more or less health issues than say the standard Gold color. It would seem to me if you are breeding to produce an abnormal color you could also produce some other issues also. To be really honest about it I cringe when I see that light "white" color and also deep red even though i like the reds with their field history. I am not a geneticist but curious as to how the breed is evolving and what the goals are. Too far to the opposite ends of the spectrum would seem to cause problems?


 
Being light cream has nothing to do with health issues. *Any breeder that tells you otherwise is a breeder that I would run from.* Also, your comment about cringing when you see goldens with colors on the far ends of the spectrum bothers me. Why is it that you can say that about dogs and it's okay but if I said it about people, then I'd be a racist?? I believe that ANY golden is beautiful, regardless if their color is light or dark.


----------



## Loisiana

Someone called Flip red the other week and I was surprised. I don't think of him as red. He's not blonde, but I think a nice rich gold.


----------



## annef

I don't thnk we see any more health problems in pale goldens as opposed to darker ones. The colour cream comes from the yellow flatcoats (as does the darker golden colour)and there was a very famous dog in the UK in the 1930's called Gilder. He was cream coloured but sired 8 champions (I think I remember reading that correctly) and the standard was then changed to include cream as a colour. Breeders don't breed for the cream colour. Sometimes you can mate dark dogs together and get a cream puppy and vice verse. We had a cream coloured puppy born in a litter of working dogs who are generally dark in colour. This dog did eventually go pale gold but much paler than his litter mates! I decided I would try and see where it came from and on research the only pale dog I can find is 11 generations behind!!! Annef


----------



## tippykayak

annef said:


> Breeders don't breed for the cream colour.


Just a small clarification: _good_ breeders don't breed for the cream color. Some _bad_ breeders happily breed for the lightest dogs they can produce, because that color currently has cachet and therefore monetary value.

And as far as health issues, I don't know of any that are tied to color in Goldens, and I doubt any exist, but I do know that the more tightly you breed for color, the less tightly you're breeding for health, temperament, and working ability.

So from a bad breeder, you can definitely get light dogs with hereditary health issues caused by the quest for "cream." That's why you can point out some of those bad breeders just by hearing their names or seeing the first few sentences of their websites. If the breeder's first mission is to go for a particular color, that breeder has just declared to the world that marketing takes precedence over health and temperament.

The GR standard (both UK and AKC) has it right when it calls for a range of allowable color. It protects the identity of the breed while allowing breeders to select for more important qualities first.


----------



## goldensrbest

I have learned, that good breeders, do not breed for color, but for health.


----------



## Lilliam

OK!!!! I want to play too!!!!

Is Max a redhead? I don't know if he is....

Anyway, OP, my golden came from Delmarva. I think you're out of their area, they're in Maryland. However, most of their puppies are more on the blonde side. I just got lucky with Max (if he is a redhead!) I am on my way to stealing Tippykayak's dogs....just don't tell him....

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...r/97223-next-last-set-max-puppy-pictures.html


----------



## tippykayak

Lilliam said:


> I am on my way to stealing Tippykayak's dogs....just don't tell him....


Ack! Hide the dogs!


----------



## Radarsdad

Lilliam said:


> OK!!!! I want to play too!!!!
> 
> Is Max a redhead? I don't know if he is....
> 
> Anyway, OP, my golden came from Delmarva. I think you're out of their area, they're in Maryland. However, most of their puppies are more on the blonde side. I just got lucky with Max (if he is a redhead!) I am on my way to stealing Tippykayak's dogs....just don't tell him....
> 
> http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...r/97223-next-last-set-max-puppy-pictures.html


Yup, I think he qualifies for Redhead. He is the exact color I wanted with the last one. Came home with a Blonde though.:uhoh: Although he turned out to be a very talented field dog.
Tippy better throw em in the car and beat feet.


----------



## annef

Perhaps I should have said UK show breeders don't breed for the cream colour. It is common over here so we tend not to have the problem with the commercial breeders breeding for colour and charging ridiculous amounts for puppies. The puppy farm goldens I have seen have tended to be golden rather than cream, advertised in the local papers, with a multitude of other breeds rather than on commercial websites. Annef


----------



## outabout

I am in Denver, CO. I just got Amber, she is 5-month old, not exactly red, but gold, will be a little darker when she grows up. Her mother is a red dark golden though.

I got her from Broken Sky Kennels - Hunting Dogs - Breeding Dogs - Hunting Dog Breeds, she was bred in Hunter's Goldstrike Golden Retrievers. There is another one Peak View Retrievers, Colorado Springs CO ^^^ Welcome!.
I believe all of them are in Hunting Dogs & Bird Dog Puppies For Sale - Gun Dog Breeders Directory list.

These kennels breed field Goldens, not necessarily red ones. But majority of the field Goldens are darker or red.


----------



## Dottie Derks

Your Golden Boys are BEAUTIFUL!!!


----------



## jackie_hubert

What a cutie!


----------



## Coastie

*"Aren't I Handsome?!"*

The photos on this thread are gorgeous! I realize that it isn't a good idea to shop for goldens by color, but I kind of "never mind" that at this point in my life. I grew up with a red golden (in Seattle) and our last light/cream colored golden was from a farm in Indiana that we found while living in the Chicago burbs. Loved them both dearly - no question about it. Dark red goldens, however, simply take my breath away. I saw one drive by in a truck while I was out walking this morning and I nearly ran after it (the dog, not the truck - haha). He looked back at me with his head out the window as if to say "Yeah, I know...Aren't I handsome?!"

I rarely see dark goldens in the New England region and while it's fine to say I only want a healthy, happy golden -- it's not entirely true. I also want a *dark red* one like the handsome boys on this thread!

Thanks for the photos. Keep 'em coming!


----------



## DNL2448

Coastie said:


> I saw one drive by in a truck


I wonder who gave that dog a license to drive!!!:

Sorry, couldn't resist. There are at least 5 more on your side of the country. All of my puppies except my boy Tag went to the East coast.


----------



## goldensrbest

I had to get my redhead from oregon, i live in maine.


----------



## DNL2448

goldensrbest said:


> I had to get my redhead from oregon, i live in maine.


And she is a cutie! I love how you keep changing her picture at the bottom of your posts. I still wish we could have made something work out with the puppies, I would have loved seeing the new pictures every couple days. Oh well, it all worked out. How is Spirit doing?


----------



## Coastie

DNL2448 said:


> I wonder who gave that dog a license to drive!!!:
> 
> Sorry, couldn't resist. There are at least 5 more on your side of the country. All of my puppies except my boy Tag went to the East coast.


Oops! Although.....I've known a few goldens probably smart enough to learn. I wonder if golden "leaners" might tend to tailgate, though. 

Did any of your puppies go to Maine? I'm beginning to think that anyone who wants a red golden up here needs to become a stalker. It's a full time job! We paid a college student-neighbor to drive our golden up here from Chicago because we didn't think he'd tolerate flying very well. Not sure I'd want to go through that again....on the other hand, puppies are probably much better travelers than a 10 year old.


----------



## Coastie

goldensrbest said:


> I had to get my redhead from oregon, i live in maine.


I can't believe I overlooked your post. What an adorable guy!!

How did you get him here? Did you drive? (I've driven from Seattle to DC once - probably just as long time-wise.) I'm guessing you flew and I'm curious how he did and how old he was.


----------



## goldensrbest

I do to, your pups are great, but she has stlen my heart, it took a while, but she is going to be a good dog, she is now, but even better, and spirit loves her, but thanks to you, i got her, lee and i have a stressed relationship, just the way it is, you and i would had a good relationship, if you had been my breeder, it was my fault, i did not get jazz, would love to see photos of him, if they send you some, thanks.


----------



## goldensrbest

Cambrige is her name, flew in from oregon, semper goldens,in oregon.


----------



## dberk

Got mine from Painting Goldens. A breeder in New York state.


----------



## goldensrbest

They are hard to find, in new england, sunfire of ct. sometimes has them, if you luck out, i looked for quite some time.


----------



## Coastie

goldensrbest said:


> Cambrige is her name, flew in from oregon, semper goldens,in oregon.


Can you tell me some more about flying from Oregon with Cambrige? With family in Seattle, I fly from here to there a couple times a year and it seems like a long trip for a pup. Did you go pick her up? I have a friend who just picked up an 8 week spanish waterdog in southern california and flew her to Chicago in a little crate and was able to keep her in the main cabin. She said every time Bella would yip she'd look around her seat at others to imply awe that someone had a potentially noisy dog somewhere in the vacinity! (You have to know Kathy - I can imagine her doing that! Funniest woman i've ever known).

When we moved our adult golden here to Maine, he would have had to fly in the cargo area because of his size and so we opted not to do that.

Just curious. 

I'm going to check out all three of the breeders mentioned above. Thanks much!


----------



## DNL2448

Lee (Semper Goldens) just bred a female so should have pups in a couple months. If you would like his contact information, you can PM me. I also know of pups that are real close to ready now, if you want one right away.

Also, dogs fly in cargo all the time with no issue. You just have to be careful about the time of year and extremes in heat and cold. 

For about $100 more your pup can ride in the cabin with you but they have to fit under the seat.


----------



## Coastie

Thanks for the info, Laura. When we moved our adult golden it was in August so temperatures (as you mentioned) were indeed a big issue.

I looked on Painting Goldens' website and they expect a litter in Spring of 2012. Sunfire in CT indicates that they had 2 litters this past May, but the dark red boy (there's one or two if I remember the web photo correctly) must go to a "performance family" and that's not us. Oregon is tempting but I doubt we can make that happen any time soon. Need a little more time and a lot more money. 

One nice thing about living in Maine is that if you go for long walks you can always see and often "visit" with a ton of dogs. There must be more dogs in southern maine than there are people! This morning's walk involved meeting a Bernese Mountain Dog - as friendly as he was beautiful~! Made my day. 

And when all else fails, there's a pet supply store in the area that employs (the owner's dog actually) a Swiss Mountain Dog who's mega-friendly, so we've been able to get our "fixes" while mourning the loss of our own golden.


----------



## goldensrbest

Yes, laura, can tell you everything, she flew in cargo, we picked her up at boston, logan airport, every thing was fine.


----------



## goldensrbest

I live, in eliot, where do you live?


----------



## Coastie

I tried to respond to your DM *goldensrbest*, but I don't have enough posts and "it" won't allow me to DM until I have 15. Tough cookie, this board...lots of idiosynchrisies. But worth 
So thanks for your note. I think we may need to rethink our plans given your note and the fact I've now read a lot of posts on this board regarding cost. Your cost is more than double what we paid for our last retriever. Not that there is a direct correlation, but our dog developed a tumor on his neck (which we had surgically removed) before his first birthday. He lived to be almost 10 but he had other issues in addition to the cancer that he died of. We wouldn't trade a minute we had with him....and I wouldn't avoid a dog from a family breeder because of his health problems....but I'm becoming more aware (thanks to this board) of reasons to spend more. ?

We may just need to be more patient. We have a DD in a pricey college and the tuition is a choker right now. 

thanks again for the info! 

PS We're in Portland maine


----------



## goldensrbest

Lee, from semper goldens, flew cambridge in cargo, i did not fly ,to get her, all went well, no problems, i was nervous, but no problems.


----------



## Loisiana

Coastie said:


> Sunfire in CT indicates that they had 2 litters this past May, but the dark red boy (there's one or two if I remember the web photo correctly) must go to a "performance family" and that's not us. .


I would contact Barb from Sunfire, tell her what you are looking for, and see if she has anything coming up or can refer you to anyone else. She breeds pretty frequently, so she will probably have a couple more litters this year. She may know of a breeding she has planned that hasn't made it to the website yet.

My boy is from Sunfire and I adore him!


----------



## AmberSunrise

Loisiana said:


> I would contact Barb from Sunfire, tell her what you are looking for, and see if she has anything coming up or can refer you to anyone else. She breeds pretty frequently, so she will probably have a couple more litters this year. She may know of a breeding she has planned that hasn't made it to the website yet.
> 
> My boy is from Sunfire and I adore him!


and Barb is the puppy referral person for So Berkshire GRC so if there are pups available in this area that will suit your household & lifestyle, she might be able to help.


----------



## Coastie

Thank you for the suggestions Jodie and Sharon! I'll check in with Barb at Sunfire. I'm also starting to get into the Rescue loop. We'd like a pup, but an older puppy is definitely fine. 

So much to learn. Lots of "lists" and people waiting to adopt -- from breeders and rescues both. I think this is a very good time to be a dog!
Especially a golden~!!


----------



## goldensrbest

Barb, from sunfire, is a well known breeder, i tried to get a pup from her, but she had no reds, a very highly regarded breeder.


----------



## Coastie

Coastie said:


> The photos on this thread are gorgeous! I realize that it isn't a good idea to shop for goldens by color, but I kind of "never mind" that at this point in my life. I grew up with a red golden (in Seattle) and our last light/cream colored golden was from a farm in Indiana that we found while living in the Chicago burbs. Loved them both dearly - no question about it. Dark red goldens, however, simply take my breath away. I saw one drive by in a truck while I was out walking this morning and I nearly ran after it (the dog, not the truck - haha). He looked back at me with his head out the window as if to say "Yeah, I know...Aren't I handsome?!"
> 
> I rarely see dark goldens in the New England region and while it's fine to say I only want a healthy, happy golden -- it's not entirely true. I also want a *dark red* one like the handsome boys on this thread!
> 
> Thanks for the photos. Keep 'em coming!


We got to meet the dark red golden in the truck~! He is actually a she and she lives with a buddy who looks almost like her twin sister. The owner is remodeling a house nearby and he said he found them in Cape Elizabeth via Craigslist and he rescued them both. He adopted one and then the other relatively soon thereafter after hearing about her. Hard to believe because they were rescues because they both are beautiful, healthy, friendly and just maybe two of the happiest dogs we've ever met. Probably because their owner takes both of them to work with him every day and said he is seldom apart from them. Happy girls those two~!


----------



## Kimberly208

What east coast breeder did you use? Please let me know.

thanks!


----------



## Coastie

Did you find one, Kimberly208? I've found several highly reputed breeders, but no red pups up here in New England (yet). 

I find that "seeing" or spotting "dark reds" is analagous to buying a car. All of a sudden you start noticing the same color or make all over the place when you never noticed until you started driving one yourself. Yesterday, I played with yet another beautiful red golden in a parking lot in Brunswick. Owner said she was from a family that only bred once. (She tried to see if they would change their mind last year and they won't). She said she's 6 yrs old and healthy. Her coat was so shiny you could practically see your reflection in it and calm yet so typically GR-friendly.

Still looking, still obsessing. I don't agree with those who say color shouldn't matter, as I've written before. I don't want this next pup to look like our beloved light golden. Yeah, we're being very specific about the look, but hey -- dog shows evaluate appearance characteristics, so I'm alright with it.


----------



## tippykayak

This thread is one of the most consistent drivers of traffic to my blog, believe it or not. I guess people Google "where to get a red Golden," find this thread, and then click through based on the pictures in my sig or something I wrote. Most of them click from the early pages of this thread, so I don't think it'll do much good to comment at the end here, but I wrote a blog post about where color belongs on the priority list to try to encourage people to shop less by color and more by health, so I hope they find it or maybe see this post and reconsider shopping by color.


----------



## lhowemt

Good blog read. We too say our favorite color is the one we have. Our first girl was red, nearly as dark as your boys. We so wanted another red girl, but fortunately kept those emotions out of our search and said nothing to the breeder. Hazel was super light, and so is her niece Lila. When Hazel died I mistakenly noted my current light color preference to a breeder, and I think she took it to heart that I was one of THOSE puppy shoppers. No, just beset with grief. Then Pearl magically dropped into our life and she is light too. 

What will our favorite color be when we end up with another red one???? 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tippykayak

lhowemt said:


> Good blog read. We too say our favorite color is the one we have. Our first girl was red, nearly as dark as your boys. We so wanted another red girl, but fortunately kept those emotions out of our search and said nothing to the breeder. Hazel was super light, and so is her niece Lila. When Hazel died I mistakenly noted my current light color preference to a breeder, and I think she took it to heart that I was one of THOSE puppy shoppers. No, just beset with grief. Then Pearl magically dropped into our life and she is light too.
> 
> What will our favorite color be when we end up with another red one????


Well, my mom's pup is super light and totally gorgeous, so I have a very difficult time saying what my favorite color is. I've also noticed that between Comet and Jax, it's hard to say who's darker. They have slightly different color, so in different lights, it changes. Plus, Comet might have darker fur in some areas of the coat (shoulders, etc.), but his furnishings are much, much lighter than Jax's, so he's got lighter fur too.

Each of the dogs I love seems to be exactly the right color. My favorite color is GOLD, I guess.


----------



## CharlieBear80

Too right! The Golden that made me fall in love with the breed was a darker boy, and I told the breeder I got a puppy from that darker was my preference because of that dog. There was one dark boy in Will's litter and of course she did not match me up with him, but rather the lightest one in the litter! I think when Will is done growing he'll be light to medium gold, but I couldn't be happier with him and am so, so glad that I deferred to the breeder's opinion about which pup was right for me. From now on I won't ever bother to express a preference in my puppy's color.


----------



## gold4me

My red boy cam from Harbor City Goldens (Duluth, MN)


----------



## goldlover68

Our Foxy (Sugar River Yukon's Golden Fox) was Born 11/15/2012 and came home 8 weeks later. Following obedience classes we took her to Field Training Boot Camp. She is in her second round of field training now. Her mother is dark red, and she continues to darken...


 She is from HR Topbrass Foxy Roxy of Sugar River SH & Choctaw's Yukon Copper Penny MH WCX**


Her breeder was a hobby breeder that specializes in field bred Golden's. See their website at Sugar River Retrievers


----------



## lhowemt

Our red golden had deep dark brown eyes. She came into my life when she was a year old, and I had a year old chocolate lab. The lab had amber/reddish eyes, and together they were gorgeous! The inverse of each other. Two dogs that had previously been only half, and were completed with each other. Unfortunately the golden introduced us to golden cancer, but also cemented our adoration of the breed.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DanaRuns

A thread dug up from its grave! 

I'm in the minority. I'm all in favor of going looking for a particular color Golden Retriever. Of course you don't put color above health, but you can get healthy dogs of any shade, so why not go for a color the pleases you?

I remember when I bought my bridge heart boy, Charlie, I was specifically looking for a lighter (not creme -- they didn't even have that back then) Golden because they were all the rage. When I bought Gibbs (pictured in my avatar), I was hoping he would be darker. One of the things that I really like about my new puppy, Ziva, is that she is dark. I go through stages where I prefer one shade over another, and I see nothing whatsoever wrong with shopping for a puppy of your preferred color.

Obviously, when you go shopping for a top, your first priority is to get one that fits. You don't buy a red one simply because it's red when it's a size 4 and you're a size 10. You make sure you're shopping in your size range, and then you look for a top the color you want. I see zero problem with taking the same approach to Goldens. Make sure you're looking at healthy ones, and then get the color (or whatever) you want. Much of what many of us like about Goldens is their appearance. We like their coats, or their size, or their kindly expressions, or their smiles. Absolutely no reason we shouldn't like their color, too.

MHO.


----------



## Ljilly28

I have to admit to agreeing with DanaRuns; as my Finn settles into his veteran years, I appreciate having a red dog more and more. I dont think I could live without one, even though I love my blondies and goldies.


----------



## Prism Goldens

I love dark dogs. I don't think it is in the breed's best interest to select for color when choosing a breeding, though, color to me is the icing (that I love) on the cake.
Most of our dogs are medium to darker, but we have a new puppy who is super light and the most precious thing ever... and I have discovered I CAN be enthralled with a little blonde thing after all!


----------



## Shellbug

DanaRuns said:


> A thread dug up from its grave!
> 
> I'm in the minority. I'm all in favor of going looking for a particular color Golden Retriever. Of course you don't put color above health, but you can get healthy dogs of any shade, so why not go for a color the pleases you?
> 
> I remember when I bought my bridge heart boy, Charlie, I was specifically looking for a lighter (not creme -- they didn't even have that back then) Golden because they were all the rage. When I bought Gibbs (pictured in my avatar), I was hoping he would be darker. One of the things that I really like about my new puppy, Ziva, is that she is dark. I go through stages where I prefer one shade over another, and I see nothing whatsoever wrong with shopping for a puppy of your preferred color.
> 
> Obviously, when you go shopping for a top, your first priority is to get one that fits. You don't buy a red one simply because it's red when it's a size 4 and you're a size 10. You make sure you're shopping in your size range, and then you look for a top the color you want. I see zero problem with taking the same approach to Goldens. Make sure you're looking at healthy ones, and then get the color (or whatever) you want. Much of what many of us like about Goldens is their appearance. We like their coats, or their size, or their kindly expressions, or their smiles. Absolutely no reason we shouldn't like their color, too.
> 
> MHO.



I agree with all you said. I often get the stink eye for having a white golden. I didn't choose him for his color but I do love it. I am pretty obsessed about the red goldens. If I get another puppy I will be searching for a red 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tippykayak

I agree that it's totally fine and great to have a color preference. My point was that inexperienced people often seem to start out with color as their first search term, rather than putting it in its appropriate place on the priority list.


----------



## Leslie B

tippykayak said:


> I agree that it's totally fine and great to have a color preference. My point was that inexperienced people often seem to start out with color as their first search term, rather than putting it in its appropriate place on the priority list.


 
I agree. I think that it is easy for the novice to talk about the only difference they can tell about the dog and that is color. It is up to us, as breeders and experienced dog owners to educate the buyers (or try to educate) about the importance of health first, talent and temperament second, and color somewhere down the list from there. 

I like to tell puppy buyers about the time (20+ years ago) when I purchased a merle blue sheltie. I wanted that color and I looked for it until I found it. Turned out to be the dumbest dog that I have ever owned - before or since! Color had nothing to do with the intelligence but I never asked that question of the breeder. People usually agree that they don't want a dumb dog and then we can start talking about what they really want and color is dropped way down on the list of needs when selecting a puppy. If they insist that color is that important they are dropped way down on my list of families that might get a puppy from me.


----------



## lhowemt

Kally76 said:


> My pretty red boy came from Alabama.
> 
> Sorry, but this just gave me an opportunity to post his pic. haha


Great pic of a beautiful boy!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

